# My new Bremont Supermarine Descent



## tarichar (Nov 25, 2010)

My pics don't do justice to the beauty of this watch, though Samanator's pics really show the watch off to good effect. The lume is very strong and lasts all night. The shiny chapter rings and hands really help the watch to stand out and it's really hard to capture that aspect in a picture.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new watch, never seen a DLC before.:-!
Nice "El Primero" too although both couldn´t be further apart from the G´s - Now that´s eclectic...:-d


----------



## tarichar (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Kunisman. I'm mainly a tool watch kind of guy. It took me a long while and a lot of watches to figure that out. But I still like a "fancy" watch for work and nice occasions. Now I can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Very nice. Welcome to the Bremont club.

T


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Love it man...wear it in good health.

Shawn


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats! They must have updated/changed the Descent as it used to have the mint green indices/lumed sapphire bezel but now they are all white; good looking either way.


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

SWEET! Congratulations


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing. Congrats on your Decent OP.



HR F1 said:


> Congrats! They must have updated/changed the Descent as it used to have the mint green indices/lumed sapphire bezel but now they are all white; good looking either way.


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

And, upon closer inspection, that lume looks killer. I personally think it looks cooler than the green, which is pretty awesome itself. I hate how awesome all of Bremont's watches are- it makes choosing one to fall in love with that much more difficult!


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

To refresh your memory here is a look at that mint green bezel! The Bremont web site still shows the green on the Descent model, but the white on the black Descent does look way cool! :-! Cheers Jim b-)


----------

